# Newbie to forum looking for manual for Dovre heirloom Wood Stove Model 300 e



## Marge18328 (Jun 6, 2016)

We've had this wood stove since the winter of 1989 and it's still going strong. We are moving the stove from its current location and need the manual to look at the distance from a non- combustible wall. 

The stove pipe feeds out of the top of the stove through a thimble in our roof (the pipe will still be feeding through in the same place). What we need most is the clearance requirement from the back of this stove to the non-combustible wall.

My husband will be installing Hardie backer board and then tile over that as the non-combustible portion of the wall. 

Thank you in advance for any help you van provide.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you mean a Dovre?  Couldn't find your model # but you could contact the company for further info beyond their "vintage" info.
http://dovre.co.uk/download/Woodbur... Vintage Installation & User Instructions.pdf


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 6, 2016)

Download Technical data ... has dimensions and clearances.  http://dovre.be/en-be/products/300#rotater-content3


----------



## begreen (Jun 6, 2016)

Note that the clearances to the walls are to a combustible surface. This can be dry wall. There is no harm in tiling the wall as suggested, but the clearance distance is measureed to the nearest combustible which is 16" side and back.


----------



## Marge18328 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you for all your assistance. My husband has the new location set at a 20 inch clearance from where the non-combustible material will be on the wall in back of the stove so we should be fine. There will be more than 2 feet clearance on the sides and front of the stove.

The stove pad that was originally installed when the house was built (we are the third owners) was installed over carpet with 3/4 inch plywood over the carpet and then 2 inch thick porcelain tile set in concrete. The wall in back if the stove had wood paneling with the same 2 inch thick tile set in concrete which was then fastened to the paneling with screws. 

We feel fortunate that we did not have our home burn down.


----------



## Marge18328 (Jun 6, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Do you mean a Dovre?  Couldn't find your model # but you could contact the company for further info beyond their "vintage" info.
> http://dovre.co.uk/download/Woodburning and Multi-fuel Stoves/Dovre Vintage Installation & User Instructions.pdf




Oh darn I reversed the letters again!


----------



## Marge18328 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have contacted the place you mentioned above along with tweeting Stovax as well to see if they can help.


----------

